# Manchester - free bank holiday festival



## silver (Aug 21, 2008)

Theres a freebie festival in the new Spinningfields bit in Manchester at the weekend, I am Kloot are playing Sunday (hope it doens't rain!!) 

http://www.manchesterconfidential.co.uk/index.asp?sessionx=IWU6IwOrNwB6IHqiNwB6IHqi&mpage=10#1


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2008)

Brilliant  Pride on Saturday, festival on sunday


----------



## lenny101 (Aug 23, 2008)

I am Kloot are brill. Will be heading down to this after the City match.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 24, 2008)

Quite like _The Traveling Band_ having seen them at that festival thing in Platt Fields Park not so long back. Pity it's raining here though.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 24, 2008)

Im ten minutes away, bright sunshine here


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 24, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Im ten minutes away, bright sunshine here



Aye, it's sunny now.


----------



## silver (Aug 25, 2008)

I am Kloot were brilliant! It finished by 9 tho, even tho it said 11 on that website, but it was still great for a freebie


----------

